# What do you think about off lead dogs?



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Should all dogs be allowed off lead (as long as they are sufficiently trained in recall and emergency stop)?

Or do you think no dog should be allowed off lead under any circumstances? And where can you sufficiently exercise your dog?


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

No dog should be allowed to free run unless it has successfully been taught to come back. I have taught all mine an immediate down at a distance as well but that is beyond basic training for most people though it is not that hard to learn how to teach. But I would never have mine off lead around livestock or on a road of any sort - it is just not worth the risk, after all, not all drivers care about dogs! I exercise mine up in the woodlands near to us mostly but I avoid public parks as it saves having run-ins with irresponsible or thoughtless owners who sometimes frequent them.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I cant see how some dogs can get sufficient exercise through onlead exercise. Mine would go nuts if they couldnt run around and burn off all that energy.

I think people should be mindful about where they let their dogs off the lead. I wont if im anywhere near a road, be it main or residential. Im lucky though that i have fields and woddlands a matter of mintues from my house.

I find it sad when people tell me their dog has never been offlead. So many dont know what its like to run flat out and feel tired. They spend the entire time pulling on a lead at one speed.

I think more councils should provide fenced off, secure areas for dogs. It would help immensely with boredom related behavioural issues.


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

I think ALL dogs should be on lead in PUBLIC/BUSY/BUILT UP areas, their own and public safety. Cannot be one rule for one and not the another ie. behaved well trained dogs/ bad/excitable dogs!
If you want you dog off lead, it should be in quiet park, beach, industrial estate.
Via our PM, you know my thoughts on this, seven dogs!
Good subject for a thread!
Hope it doesn't get too heated tho lol


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

My dogs are offlead ALLOT

Barney-95% of the time, I sometimes even go into shops with him offlead but at close heal.

Maya-60% of the time, I will leash her if a road is too close or I see a new dog coming and will also leash her in stores as she will steal food 

I have No problem with offlead dogs, Sibes I do not feel should be offlead in a un-secure area and some Malamutes too. If you can control your dog and can trust your dog, i do not have an issue.

I have an issue with people who have NO control whether it be they can't be bothered or don't know how is no excuse. I can not stand it when I have to shout to people to get their dog back or have to push it away because it's trying to leap allover maya, who at that moment wants to pin the dog.

I shouldn't have to leash my dogs because of idiots


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I think it depends on where you live, if you have a safe off lead area and how good your dogs recall is.
I'd hate to think my dogs could never go off lead, but I'm lucky I live near a dog friendly beach, I have a secure field right next to my house and open country side no more than 15 minutes walk away.
I have to watch out for picnics though  Zipper and Lilly are greedy so and so's 
Both my dogs have pretty good recall - I don't think any dog is 100% recall.
Both will ignore other dogs and live stock if needed.


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

My dogs are off lead 90% of the time, they always have been and they need the excercise of running around like nutters off lead. Tia is just about to start going out and she will be offlead for a certain time right from the start.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I think No dogs should be alowed off leads in built up areas or near busy roads. For their own safety and others.... It does not matter how well you say your dog is off lead. It takes a split second of instinct cutting in or them getting distracted and they could be dead. I have seen a ''well behaved'' dog who ''always walked to heel'' get run over and killed by a bus. The bus driver was so distraught he quit his job. The lady on the front seat fell off and a chld hurt his head. Just because some stupid owner 'knew' his dog was soo well behaved, but the dog decided to go eat the dead bird on the road.


I do think councils should provide secure areas for us to exercise our dogs. Mine would go loopy if they weren't alowed off the lead, my garden is nowhere near big enough for me to exercise them. 
Thankfully I have use of fields and there is a big forrest near me.

x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Fleur said:


> I don't think any dog is 100% recall.


I can't stand people who say My dog has a 100% perfect recall, except when he sees a ball or sees another dog. 

I heard it so much in dog training and people down the field etc.

Barney's is defintly not 100% because that numbnut dog will shut himself off sometimes when in a field and you can scream till your blue in the face and he won't "hear" you...atleast not till 10 seconds later 

Thankfully! when he's at heal we don't have this problem 

Maya I have to shout Wait, she's not quite got the idea Maya means come back..actually it's rare she actually comes to me often she plonks her butt on the ground and doesn't move till I catch her up.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

mine spend 80-90% off lead 

Have no problem with off lead dogs aslong as they are friendly and are safe


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Molly's Mum said:


> My dogs are off lead 90% of the time, they always have been and they need the excercise of running around like nutters off lead. Tia is just about to start going out and she will be offlead for a certain time right from the start.


That's a good point - mine were walked off lead from their very first walk, they learn so quickly when they are young.
Mine are always on lead near the road or picnics  But I love watching them run around off lead in safe areas.


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

Daynna said:


> mine spend 80-90% off lead
> 
> Have no problem with off lead dogs aslong as they are friendly and are safe


NO!!! Dog is 100% friendly or safe under a stressful situation.
There is always that 1% chance.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> NO!!! Dog is 100% friendly or safe under a stressful situation.
> There is always that 1% chance.


why are you stressed about aggressive dogs? My dog is fine with other dogs and children, so he is allowed off lead in public areas, such as a busy woods/country park and local residential park. Does this mean I'm an irresponsible owner because I have trained my dog correctly? Why do other people have to stop me from exercising my dog?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> NO!!! Dog is 100% friendly or safe under a stressful situation.
> There is always that 1% chance.


So are you saying dogs should be leashed at all times "just in case"?


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Fleur said:


> I think it depends on where you live, if you have a safe off lead area and how good your dogs recall is.


Totally agree to this, and I'm lucky to say that at the stables where the pup will spend plenty of time there are fields that she will get a big run off when she has a recall! And the run of the garden during the day (although supervised...)
It doesn't seem fair for dogs who are always on the lead, they never get to just tire themselves out totally and have a large vent of energy!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> NO!!! Dog is 100% friendly or safe under a stressful situation.
> There is always that 1% chance.


huh? confused!


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

My dogs go off lead over the fields,but as soon as i see another dog that is on lead i put mine back on lead,just wish others would do this,one of my dogs was hurt by other dogs and he hates other dogs bouncing on him,but some people just ignore the fact i have him on lead when other dogs are about,when the dogs are ok and not pawing him hes fine off lead with other dogs.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

All dogs are different and the main thing, I think, is to know your own dog and act accordingly


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> why are you stressed about aggressive dogs? My dog is fine with other dogs and children, so he is allowed off lead in public areas, such as a busy woods/country park and local residential park. Does this mean I'm an irresponsible owner because I have trained my dog correctly? Why do other people have to stop me from exercising my dog?


I am not stressed at all 
Its great that you have trained your dogs!
But they REALLY should be on lead in certain situations, as I have explained on my other post, I do not expect a dog to live its life on lead. But responsible owners WILL put on lead in public areas. There are plently, fields, woods, quiet areas for them to burn off energy.
It's common sense really, I don't know what the issue here is.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Jo P said:


> All dogs are different and the main thing, I think, is to know your own dog and act accordingly


Rep for that, good post x


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

hazel pritchard said:


> My dogs go off lead over the fields,but as soon as i see another dog that is on lead i put mine back on lead,just wish others would do this,one of my dogs was hurt by other dogs and he hates other dogs bouncing on him,but some people just ignore the fact i have him on lead when other dogs are about,when the dogs are ok and not pawing him hes fine off lead with other dogs.


Perfect, wish more people took your 'lead'. Excuse the pun!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

JessKeating said:


> Totally agree to this, and I'm lucky to say that at the stables where the pup will spend plenty of time there are fields that she will get a big run off when she has a recall! And the run of the garden during the day (although supervised...)
> It doesn't seem fair for dogs who are always on the lead, they never get to just tire themselves out totally and have a large vent of energy!


Get your pup out off lead from day one - a 12 week old pup will stick to you like glue, It's at around 8 months all the good work you'll of done on recall seems to disappear and you have to start again as you dog goes through it teenage months.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> I am not stressed at all
> Its great that you have trained your dogs!
> But they REALLY should be on lead in certain situations, as I have explained on my other post, I do not expect a dog to live its life on lead. But responsible owners WILL put on lead in public areas. There are plently, fields, woods, quiet areas for them to burn off energy.
> It's common sense really, I don't know what the issue here is.


Like i said where they are safe i.e no roads e.t.c


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

My dogs have great recall but i only let them off the lead when we are in a field away from traffic

i think every dog should be allowed to run but for the safety of the dog and other dogs and humans the dog needs to have some recall and have a good temperment


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> There are plently, fields, woods, quiet areas for them to burn off energy.


not in the city/town there isn't, you have to drive, and what happens if you don't drive?

My dog will come away from a dog on lead if I ask him to, he's good like that, and yes, not all dogs are like this. But some dogs (who are well-behaved) should be allowed off lead in public areas.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Get your pup out off lead from day one - a 12 week old pup will stick to you like glue, It's at around 8 months all the good work you'll of done on recall seems to disappear and you have to start again as you dog goes through it teenage months.


Oh well then a walk through the fields with her toddling next to me seems fine 
So lucky to live near plenty of fields imo, she will love it, just need to teach her to love the lead too :001_tt2:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I agree that no dog is 100% reliable/whatever under a stressful situation... But if people are to be responsible enough to have their dog off lead... They need to know what their dog can and cannot handle/cope with.

For instance.. I know for a fact that if I came accross other dogs on my walks, my dogs are fine with them if they on lead. But I also know that Dixie is a bit scared of really big dark dogs, so I always put her back on the lead if we see one. She will return to me on seeing another dog if I ask her to.
I also know that she is scared of puppies so if the puppy is on lead I let her go so she can go away from it if she wants to (if I am talking to the puppy owner).
And I have to have her on lead if we come by horse fields or someone on a horse. Not because she hates them, but because she loves them and her recall goes out the window so she can say hello!

x


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Every dog is entitled to a good run , its down to the owners to put the work into teaching the dog recall, Theres a collie down the road and he always off the lead he sits at the roadside without having to be told and only crosses when he has been given his 'lets go' command. Wish my dog had been that clever. Each dog is an individual and i like to hope owners know thier own dogs enough to judge different situations.
We are basically in the countryside so would be a sin not to let dogs have a good explore here.


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Bella is 12 weeks old and has been out on walks now for two weeks and she is doing really well off lead. I let he off in secure areas that are not near a road.

The only thing she gets distracted by is other dogs...she wants to play with ALL of them and she will follow them.... even if they are going in the opposite direction!! 

I think if dogs are trained properly then off lead walking is a really good thing for dog and owner!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

hazel pritchard said:


> My dogs go off lead over the fields,but as soon as i see another dog that is on lead i put mine back on lead,just wish others would do this,one of my dogs was hurt by other dogs and he hates other dogs bouncing on him,but some people just ignore the fact i have him on lead when other dogs are about,when the dogs are ok and not pawing him hes fine off lead with other dogs.


Totally agree - I think it's proper dog owner ettiquette, I always put my 2 back on lead if we meet another on-lead dog. I always try to ensure my dogs don't approach an on-lead dog.


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> not in the city/town there isn't, you have to drive, and what happens if you don't drive?
> 
> My dog will come away from a dog on lead if I ask him to, he's good like that, and yes, not all dogs are like this. But some dogs (who are well-behaved) should be allowed off lead in public areas.


Even in cities there will be a quiet area within walking distance.
Theres always someone that will make excuses 
I am bowing out of this one. A nod to the responsible owners (on lead in public areas) and a tut tut to those who are not.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

GemCheri said:


> Every dog is entitled to a good run , its down to the owners to put the work into teaching the dog recall, Theres a collie down the road and he always off the lead he sits at the roadside without having to be told and only crosses when he has been given his 'lets go' command. Wish my dog had been that clever. Each dog is an individual and i like to hope owners know thier own dogs enough to judge different situations.
> We are basically in the countryside so would be a sin not to let dogs have a good explore here.


Barney does that, well he stands but since 6 motnhs of age i've taught him to stop at every roadside and he will not cross unless I say cross, I can say any other word and he will not move.

Maya I have to shout wait, but thankfully it is so so rare she's offlead near a road, the only road she is offlead at is the one next to my park where i'll shout wait and then slip her lead on, cross the road and then unclip her when i'm on the otherside. I put her on a leash because heaven forbid if a cat or something was in the road she'd get distracted


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> Even in cities there will be a quiet area within walking distance.
> Theres always someone that will make excuses
> I am bowing out of this one. A nod to the responsible owners (on lead in public areas) and a tut tut to those who are not.


If i were to live where my brother does in central London, there is not one single queit area within walking distance.

I dont think Seven Pets is making any excuses at all. You're just being far too judgemental.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

i think aslong as the dog is well trained no problems but if you got a naughty doggie then on a lead untill they are trained or muzzle the ones that mite nip or over play...


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> Even in cities there will be a quiet area within walking distance.
> Theres always someone that will make excuses
> I am bowing out of this one. A nod to the responsible owners (on lead in public areas) and a tut tut to those who are not.


There really isn't. We make sure that if someone doesn't like dogs, dog is on lead, or if there any other problem, then Ollie is recalled and put on lead or just walked in the other direction. This is very responsible I think, and I'm no making excuses, it's just the place I live in. If there is only 1 or 2 parks in a large area, then everyone is going to go to these parks, and so they get crowded easily.


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> If i were to live where my brother does in central London, there is not one single queit area within walking distance.
> 
> I dont think Seven Pets is making any excuses at all. You're just being far too judgemental.


Some people just can't handle the truth.
And will defend their wrong acts to their dying breath...
No point reasoning with them/you.
Lol, you just don't like me nonnie!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> Some people just can't handle the truth.
> And will defend their wrong acts to their dying breath...
> No point reasoning with them/you.
> Lol, you just don't like me nonnie!


so can I ask what you do with your dogs?


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> There really isn't. We make sure that if someone doesn't like dogs, dog is on lead, or if there any other problem, then Ollie is recalled and put on lead or just walked in the other direction. This is very responsible I think, and I'm no making excuses, it's just the place I live in. If there is only 1 or 2 parks in a large area, then everyone is going to go to these parks, and so they get crowded easily.


Where you live should be a consideration before owning dogs, maybe?
But thats a whole other debate lol...
Good thread though!
I can see your point as well


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> Some people just can't handle the truth.
> And will defend their wrong acts to their dying breath...
> No point reasoning with them/you.
> Lol, you just don't like me nonnie!


As you are nothing more than words on a screen its hard to feel anything for you or about you.

The *truth* in this matter, is that a secure, and quiet place is not accessible. I find it hard to believe that you think otherwise, or are you just intent on calling people liars and being abrasive?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> Where you live should be a consideration before owning dogs, maybe?
> But thats a whole other debate lol...
> Good thread though!
> I can see your point as well


Ok so people should move house or not own a dog if they dont have somewhere to let it off lead all the time?


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> so can I ask what you do with your dogs?


I have cats as pets lol.
But walk/deal with dogs nearly everyday!
Always on lead in built up areas, ONLY off lead in parks, woods, INDUSTRIAL ESTATES (for those in middle of city).


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

My boy Nelson was off-lead 99.9% of the time. It was as if I had him on an invisible leash. I loved this.

My new puppy Bella is off-lead 80% of the time. We deliberately go to a dog park for afternoon walks so no lead there. In the mornings, we walk in our area and once we have crossed the main road and have entered an area which is lots and lots of fields she is again off lead. I have to agree that there is no substitue for off-lead exercise and also off-lead fun. I could never have a dog and not give an off lead walk at least every day (once he/she has been trained and has good recall, provided safe and friendly etc!)


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> Where you live should be a consideration before owning dogs, maybe?
> But thats a whole other debate lol...
> Good thread though!
> I can see your point as well


but I do have somewhere to let him off lead, the local park which is a public area which you don't think is safe enough to let my dog off?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> I have cats as pets lol.
> But walk/deal with dogs nearly everyday!
> Always on lead in built up areas, ONLY off lead in parks, woods, INDUSTRIAL ESTATES (for those in middle of city).


isnt that what everyones saying anyway but you said it wasnt safe because of the 1% of aggressive dogs is stressful situations?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I wouldnt dream of letting my dogs off in an industrial area. Far too dangerous. Broken glass, oil, and other potentially toxic substances.


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

Daynna said:


> isnt that what everyones saying anyway but you said it wasnt safe because of the 1% of aggressive dogs is stressful situations?


Think you should go back and reread my posts. Think you have got wrong and of the stick! WOOF! I have always said here, dog should not live whole life on lead.
Some people


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> I wouldnt dream of letting my dogs off in an industrial area. Far too dangerous. Broken glass, oil, and other potentially toxic substances.


I am not suggesting right in factory grounds lol
Plently of call centre car parks at night.
Again, some people lol 
A bit of common sense please.
Nonnie I am bad reping you


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> I am not suggesting right in factory grounds lol
> Plently of call centre car parks at night.
> Again, some people lol
> A bit of common sense please.
> Nonnie I am bad reping you


car parks??? Isn't that dangerous even at night?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> I am not suggesting right in factory grounds lol
> Plently of call centre car parks at night.
> Again, some people lol
> A bit of common sense please.
> Nonnie I am bad reping you


Oh noes bad rep 

Car parks = broken glass, oil etc. Anywhere there are/was vehicles is dangerous.

EDIT: you gave me good rep rofl.

Btw, if you are going to insult someone where no one else can see, try and spell it correctly


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

Mine have off lead exercise everyday, I can't afford not too as they are very active terriers and need a good run around the local fields 

I do get fed up when people shout " It's ok, he's friendly". That still doesn't excuse the fact that your dog has just run half way across the field to pester me and my dogs 
My dogs are very protective of me around unknown off lead dogs and have been known to snap at dogs that have either jumped up at me or have tried to be dominant over them. 
So even the friendliest of dogs can soon turn nasty when it has 3 terriers yapping in its face.

One thing I teach mine from day one is you don't approach other dogs unless invited to do so.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> Where you live should be a consideration before owning dogs, maybe?
> But thats a whole other debate lol...
> Good thread though!
> I can see your point as well


This is very true, i do believe that it should be considered maybe not whether you should own a dog but certainly consider which type of dog, if i lived in central london without easy access to secure fiels, woods countryside i would own springers, it just wouldnt be fair as it is my springers were taught recall from 12 weeks old and as far as anyone can say they are superb. Springers are not lead walking dogs they need to do what they are bred to do and thats work whether you purposly work then or not. once a springer is let off the lead they "work"

Having said that anyone with a dog off lead choose how good and reliable they are should be put on a lead , if they see another dog on lead,until they have passed it isnt fair when a responsible owner has took precations and other owners ignore this. The other dog may be friendly but could have other issues why the owner doesnt want it to be going up to strange dogs, and all dog owners should respect this.


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> Nonnie I am bad reping you


WHY????

Please don't cry Nonnie


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Daynna said:


> mine spend 80-90% off lead
> 
> Have no problem with off lead dogs aslong as they are friendly and are safe





angelkiss said:


> NO!!! Dog is 100% friendly or safe under a stressful situation.
> There is always that 1% chance.


mmm here you go YOU need to reread, you really dont make much sense one minute no dog is safe and then the next all dogs should be off lead 

And i have to say Both of mine are over friendly Bear has proved he will not fight back this week after being attacked by an off lead dog he played submissive and laid down. I imagine this saved his from being badly damaged he came off very light considering the size of the dog that attacked him. He is soft as hell it is not in his nature to fight spend a few hours with him and you'll see that trust me


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Oh noes bad rep
> 
> Car parks = broken glass, oil etc. Anywhere there are/was vehicles is dangerous.


EMPTY CAR PARKS! (only as last resort for city people complaining they don't have a park/field near them, which of course is MUCH better).
Isn't there glass/oil on council estates?
Me thinks I am deffo gonna bow out this time.
You KNOW I am right.
You like to bash the good/ sensible guys, cos they make you question yourself.
Nite nite.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

depends where you live  But i dont think dogs should be off lead around public places.. Ours are on lead until we get well into the feild..we are a two min walk away from the feilds but there are plenty of main roads and car parks around..Not worth the risk imo..


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> EMPTY CAR PARKS! (only as last resort for city people complaining they don't have a park/field near them, which of course is MUCH better).
> Isn't there glass/oil on council estates?
> Me thinks I am deffo gonna bow out this time.
> You KNOW I am right.
> ...


Are you a griefer?


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> EMPTY CAR PARKS! (only as last resort for city people complaining they don't have a park/field near them, which of course is MUCH better).
> Isn't there glass/oil on council estates?
> Me thinks I am deffo gonna bow out this time.
> You KNOW I am right.
> ...


There may be glass/oil on council estates but I really don't know that as never been on one imho.
I think sometimes you should see the other person's point of view instead of just standing by your own judgements, it is sometimes better to accept defeat than bow out.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> This is very true, i do believe that it should be considered maybe not whether you should own a dog but certainly consider which type of dog, if i lived in central london without easy access to secure fiels, woods countryside i would own springers, it just wouldnt be fair as it is my springers were taught recall from 12 weeks old and as far as anyone can say they are superb. Springers are not lead walking dogs they need to do what they are bred to do and thats work whether you purposly work then or not. once a springer is let off the lead they "work"
> 
> Having said that anyone with a dog off lead choose how good and reliable they are should be put on a lead , if they see another dog on lead,until they have passed it isnt fair when a responsible owner has took precations and other owners ignore this. The other dog may be friendly but could have other issues why the owner doesnt want it to be going up to strange dogs, and all dog owners should respect this.


My dog's not a springer, he's a cocker and he gets plenty of exercise by being off lead everyday, but apparently, the area I let him off is not suitable enough. I don't live in the heart of the city, but I don't live right next to countryside either, so have to drive out to get to countryside. Also, can I ask, can you let your dog off in any field, as long as it hasn't got livestock in it?


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

Daynna said:


> mmm here you go YOU need to reread, you really dont make much sense one minute no dog is safe and then the next all dogs should be off lead
> 
> And i have to say Both of mine are over friendly Bear has proved he will not fight back this week after being attacked by an off lead dog he played submissive and laid down. I imagine this saved his from being badly damaged he came off very light considering the size of the dog that attacked him. He is soft as hell it is not in his nature to fight spend a few hours with him and you'll see that trust me


Ok. I will say again for the less bright...
NO dog is 100% safe in built up/ busy areas off lead, for the dogs safety and children/people/other dogs .
But dogs should not be on lead their whole lives, thus can be off lead in quiet places ie. fields, woods etc.
Got it? Need another drink lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

rona said:


> Are you a griefer?


Whats a griefer...:blushing:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> EMPTY CAR PARKS! (only as last resort for city people complaining they don't have a park/field near them, which of course is MUCH better).
> Isn't there glass/oil on council estates?
> Me thinks I am deffo gonna bow out this time.
> You KNOW I am right.
> ...


If i thought you were right, id have said so.

Yes there is glass and oil everywhere, but even more so where cars are ritually and regularily kept. Not to mention the fact that youths love to hang about in deserted places, under age drinking, and smashing things up.
A car park, empty or not, is that last place id want to let my dog off the lead.

Im not questioning myself, i have no need to. Im just trying to get my head around your way of thinking, and i must admit, im failing.

Night night, and thanks for the good rep


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

rona said:


> Are you a griefer?





DevilDogz said:


> Whats a griefer...:blushing:


I don't know either DD but it made me laugh :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> I don't know either DD but it made me laugh :001_tt2::001_tt2:


I thought it was just me being dim again! Rona knows all these words i dont LOL


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> My dog's not a springer, he's a cocker and he gets plenty of exercise by being off lead everyday, but apparently, the area I let him off is not suitable enough. I don't live in the heart of the city, but I don't live right next to countryside either, so have to drive out to get to countryside. Also, can I ask, can you let your dog off in any field, as long as it hasn't got livestock in it?


Then you should be shot and never own a dog again :001_tt2:

Cant see anything wrong with what your doing nice drive to the countryside different places to go My poor boys see the same boring woods/fields everyday 

You should be able to find out who owns the farm and ask them, most are ok i know ours is if you ask first. Hes not keen on people just walking through. He used to also let us know when he was putting livestock in them


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

A griefer is another word for a troll


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> Ok. I will say again for the less bright...
> NO dog is 100% safe in built up/ busy areas off lead, for the dogs safety and children/people/other dogs .
> But dogs should not be on lead their whole lives, thus can be off lead in quiet places ie. fields, woods etc.
> Got it? Need another drink lol


Well there is a local park that usually gets quite busy on summer days and evenings with plenty of dogs off lead just HAVING FUN with each other and socialising, so sometimes nice parks that have people in can be good for dog owners.
I do agree that yes off lead in quiet places is a lot safer for dog and eases the owner's mind but if they need a good run then even if it isn't 100% safe if they are trained well enough to know when to stop and come back then they are safe.
Sometimes it is up to the owner on whether they think it is safe enough and they do this at their own risk, so I do not think other people should have a go at them if they let their dogs let off some steam in a more public and busy area. It is the owners choice not ours, however much we may want everybody to do the same thing :001_tt2:


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

JessKeating said:


> There may be glass/oil on council estates but I really don't know that as never been on one imho.
> I think sometimes you should see the other person's point of view instead of just standing by your own judgements, it is sometimes better to accept defeat than bow out.


Defeat? I would say its around 50/50 on this thread. So hardly defeat.
Just people being silly, as usual, looking for a fight!
I am not being judgemental at all, just giving my senisble advise.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> I thought it was just me being dim again! Rona knows all these words i dont LOL


Urban Dictionary: Greifer

the last one i nearly spat my drink at lmao!!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

hazel pritchard said:


> My dogs go off lead over the fields,but as soon as i see another dog that is on lead i put mine back on lead,just wish others would do this,one of my dogs was hurt by other dogs and he hates other dogs bouncing on him,but some people just ignore the fact i have him on lead when other dogs are about,when the dogs are ok and not pawing him hes fine off lead with other dogs.


yep me too - if the dog is quite a distance away tehn i keep he roff, but if its gets close then i put her on, but i carry on like nothing has happened. i.e keep training and playing 

also if for instance we are at the park and there is people playing football - i keep zara on her long line and we do some OB work.
zara use to be totally obsessed with footballs - so the long line can be very helpfull


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> Need another drink lol


I am sorry to have to say this but you are being unneccessarily rude and aggressive. Rude because you are being patronising to other members by making out they are not very bright and aggressive because you are forcing your opinion at them without accepting that theirs may differ and that they have a right to differ! I am assertive because although I too have my opinions, I *do* accept that others have theirs and I do not try to shout them down. See the difference? I suggest that you sleep on it before you make yourself more unpopular.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> Ok. I will say again for the less bright...
> NO dog is 100% safe in built up/ busy areas off lead, for the dogs safety and children/people/other dogs .
> But dogs should not be on lead their whole lives, thus can be off lead in quiet places ie. fields, woods etc.
> Got it? Need another drink lol


do you have difficulties understanding the word SAFE??? or do i need to explain it for you? ut:


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Daynna said:


> Urban Dictionary: Greifer
> 
> the last one i nearly spat my drink at lmao!!


I love the word now and I so love the descriptions :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

rona said:


> Are you a griefer?


Does speaking my mind and being honest with my opinion make me one?


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

my dogs are off lead most of the time and i dont mind other off lead dogs... as long they dont go for mine then no issues....


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> Does speaking my mind and being honest with my opinion make me one?


There are ways and means of doing that and with maturity, most of us learn how to do it.  Shouting down other people and belittling them by calling them 'not very bright' etc is bound to make you unpopular.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> Does speaking my mind and being honest with my opinion make me one?


I don't know, I wondered if you thought so


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> There are ways and means of doing that and with maturity, most of us learn how to do it.  Shouting down other people and belittling them by calling them 'not very bright' etc is bound to make you unpopular.


CarolineH for moderator! :thumbup:
Sorry to go off track, just wanted to say it :blushing:


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Mine were offlead from day 1 where we weren't near roads etc we spent the time they were stuck in the house to train heel and recall. The one time one had to be offlead near a road, the lead broke, he was heeling very close to me at any other time they're onlead because I would feel very guilty if I caused an accident or something by one running onto the road because I had them offlead


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Daynna said:


> Urban Dictionary: Greifer
> 
> the last one i nearly spat my drink at lmao!!


Are you allowed to put that on here :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

I for one would never let my dogs run free in a car park at any time, not because of what could be laying around, but running on such a hard surface is not good for there joints. 

My two youngest chase each other around and are regularily known to do forward rolls across the field, I hate to think what could happen if they were to roll across a car park.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

JessKeating said:


> CarolineH for moderator! :thumbup:
> Sorry to go off track, just wanted to say it :blushing:


lol! Old habits just die hard. Our first goal as AOL moderators was to educate first and foremost. They don't want me here though as I am still quite new.


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> I am sorry to have to say this but you are being unneccessarily rude and aggressive. Rude because you are being patronising to other members by making out they are not very bright and aggressive because you are forcing your opinion at them without accepting that theirs may differ and that they have a right to differ! I am assertive because although I too have my opinions, I *do* accept that others have theirs and I do not try to shout them down. See the difference? I suggest that you sleep on it before you make yourself more unpopular.


You can never please all of the people all of the time.
I wasn't rude! Was having a laugh, CONTEXT!!!!
Its me thats being hunted down on this thread, and I think I HAVE suggested alternatives for people and been good humoured about it 
Who died made you MOD 
People, will never agree, thats what makes forums, forums?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

rona said:


> Are you allowed to put that on here :laugh::laugh:


Lol i was going to copy and paste the last bit but thought i better not


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Terrier Fan said:


> I for one would never let my dogs run free in a car park at any time, not because of what could be laying around, but running on such a hard surface is not good for there joints.
> 
> My two youngest chase each other around and are regularily known to do forward rolls across the field, I hate to think what could happen if they were to roll across a car park.


Don't you just love it when they run like loonies and knock each other over, rolling straight over the top of each other. I think letting them off lead is part of the joy of owning dogs.

As long as the dog owners show consideration for other park users etc I don't see dogs being off lead away from the roads etc is a problem at all. 
Even before I was a dog owner I loved meeting and watching the dogs play in the park.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> My dog's not a springer, he's a cocker and he gets plenty of exercise by being off lead everyday, but apparently, the area I let him off is not suitable enough. I don't live in the heart of the city, but I don't live right next to countryside either, so have to drive out to get to countryside. Also, can I ask, can you let your dog off in any field, as long as it hasn't got livestock in it?


Any fields around us you can let them off, other than one of the areas they have to be on a lead during shooting season, as good as mine are i would'nt trust them around livestock would not mean any harm, but would certainly give them the run around


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> lol! Old habits just die hard. Our first goal as AOL moderators was to educate first and foremost. They don't want me here though as I am still quite new.


Educate me lol???
Bet I am far more educated than you lol...
Guess my prof?


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Terrier Fan said:


> My two youngest chase each other around and are regularily known to do forward rolls across the field, I hate to think what could happen if they were to roll across a car park.


You have a good point there. My dear old Weimaraner (R.I.P) Lacey once took such a roll across a tarmac path which ran through the nature reserve (had to pick there didn't she?) we were walking round and tore holes in herself, one in her side as big as a twopence piece and several small ones in her elbow. Straight off to the vet to have wounds washed out and de-graveled and stiched back up again!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> Ok. I will say again for the less bright...
> NO dog is 100% safe in built up/ busy areas off lead, for the dogs safety and children/people/other dogs .
> But dogs should not be on lead their whole lives, thus can be off lead in quiet places ie. fields, woods etc.
> Got it? Need another drink lol


I agree with this one, not only for the dogs safety being near a road etc, but around children you could have the most child friendly dog in the world, the child and parents dont know this, when my children was small i wouldnt like to have seen an un-leashed dog heading towards us.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> Educate me lol???
> Bet I am far more educated than you lol...
> Guess my prof?


Shame it doesn't come across in your posting style and no I am not guessing. I actually did think from the way that you have behaved tonight that you were a child and no, I am not meaning to flame you. That was a genuine assumption caused by your own actions. I am sorry though if you are not and whatever your profession, you have let one person down, yourself. :blushing:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> Educate me lol???
> Bet I am far more educated than you lol...
> Guess my prof?


She was not and has never been a moderator on this forum, so has never tried to educate any of us.
There again is another maybe joking remark, but taken the wrong way can be offensive. I think you should stop trying pick away at people.
On note with you, am I the only one to notice some of the threads closed by red the other day BOTH involved angel...:idea:?


----------



## WalterKitty (Aug 16, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> Educate me lol???
> Bet I am far more educated than you lol...
> Guess my prof?


why are you being so rude?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Daynna said:


> Urban Dictionary: Greifer
> 
> the last one i nearly spat my drink at lmao!!


rofl

Me and a mate made up a word/term for UD.

Cant post it here though, might get me banned


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> Who died made you MOD
> People, will never agree, thats what makes forums, forums?


I am not a Mod on here. I am however another member and you are being incredibly rude.


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> Educate me lol???
> Bet I am far more educated than you lol...
> Guess my prof?


That's extremely rude.... I don't think there is any need :cursing::cursing:


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I am lucky in that I have a park near me and my dogs have loads of off-lead exercise. They are always on the leads near roads, if small children are close by (the dogs can play rough and I don't want sued if a child gets in the way!), or if I see a Staffie or other non-dog friendly breed who I don't know personally.

Walking round my local shopping centre today I was amazed how little control parents have over their kids - running around, barging into people and screaming, Can you imagine the upraoar if owners allowed their dogs to behave so badly


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> I agree with this one, not only for the dogs safety being near a road etc, but around children you could have the most child friendly dog in the world, the child and parents dont know this, when my children was small i wouldnt like to have seen an un-leashed dog heading towards us.


Thank you!!! Phew


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

CarolineH said:


> You have a good point there. My dear old Weimaraner (R.I.P) Lacey once took such a roll across a tarmac path which ran through the nature reserve (had to pick there didn't she?) we were walking round and tore holes in herself, one in her side as big as a twopence piece and several small ones in her elbow. Straight off to the vet to have wounds washed out and de-graveled and stiched back up again!


That's why I stick to the fields, I would rather come home with them green covered in grass stains, than injured covered in blood.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> I agree with this one, not only for the dogs safety being near a road etc, but around children you could have the most child friendly dog in the world, the child and parents dont know this, when my children was small i wouldnt like to have seen an un-leashed dog heading towards us.


See i have young children, and it doesnt bother me at all seeing un-leashed dogs as long as there is an owner present.

I though angelkiss was a child aswell as its normally young adults that are unable to see others views so have to use names to try and get thier point across


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> I agree with this one, not only for the dogs safety being near a road etc, but around children you could have the most child friendly dog in the world, the child and parents dont know this, when my children was small i wouldnt like to have seen an un-leashed dog heading towards us.


That's a very valid point - I think it's important for dog owners to take responsibility. Even the smallest dog can frighten a person of any age.
Luckily most dog owners where I live are resposible and keep there dogs under control as much as possible. I know I always call mine back to me if there are children running and playing.


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> That's extremely rude.... I don't think there is any need :cursing::cursing:


How is that rude lol?
People on here are so sensitive, when it comes to new people on the forum.
I am educated to a high standard ie, Vet school, and I am in the thirties. Not that I really wanted to reveal THAT on here! Someone on here is desperate to be a MODERATOR, and using/picking on me/others to get the job.
You do all make me laugh!


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Terrier Fan said:


> That's why I stick to the fields, I would rather come home with them green covered in grass stains, than injured covered in blood.


You would think? The same dog was running round a field and came back with a two inch slash in her side! I assume it was from a piece of wire that had been dumped or something. Weims have such short hair though. She was a real life Calamity Kate that dog!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> Who is that rude lol?
> People on here are so sensitive, when it comes to new people on the forum.
> I am educated to a high standard ie, Vet school, and I am in the thirties. Not that I really wanted to reveal THAT on here! Someone on here is desperate to be a MODERATOR, and using/picking me to get the job.
> You do all make me laugh!


So you're saying you're a vet?

Funny, i would have thought someone with such knowledge would venture out of general chat and into the health sections. Afterall, you said yourself that a forum is about *education*.


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

Daynna said:


> See i have young children, and it doesnt bother me at all seeing un-leashed dogs as long as there is an owner present.
> 
> I though angelkiss was a child aswell as its normally young adults that are unable to see others views so have to use names to try and get thier point across


Says the person who wanted to spit in my face??????


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

How are children supposed to know how to deal with dogs around them and for dogs to become socialised with children, if every time a child appears, the dog is put on lead?


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> How is that rude lol?
> People on here are so sensitive, when it comes to new people on the forum.
> I am educated to a high standard ie, Vet school, and I am in the thirties. Not that I really wanted to reveal THAT on here! Someone on here is desperate to be a MODERATOR, and using/picking on me/others to get the job.
> You do all make me laugh!


Education & age have nothing to do with being polite & respecting other people


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> Says the person who wanted to spit in my face??????


yeah ok? why do i want to spit in your face? ut:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> How is that rude lol?
> People on here are so sensitive, when it comes to new people on the forum.
> I am educated to a high standard ie, Vet school, and I am in the thirties. Not that I really wanted to reveal THAT on here! Someone on here is desperate to be a MODERATOR, and using/picking on me/others to get the job.
> You do all make me laugh!


Wow what an ego 
How does vet school qualify any one to ridicule others about training or life style?


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> So you're saying you're a vet?
> 
> Funny, i would have thought someone with such knowledge would venture out of general chat and into the health sections. Afterall, you said yourself that a forum is about *education*.


I am paid to consult? Why would I DO IT FOR FREE lol!

I have only been here two days, I will venture out, but at my own pace.
As I said you/and others do make me laugh!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Guys if you think shes a troll stop posting and encouraging her. Angelkiss I apologise if you aren't. Otherwise this is exactly what people keep complaining is happeneing threads turning into personal aurguments so can you stop now


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Daynna said:


> yeah ok? why do i want to spit in your face? ut:


Are you a llama?!  :001_tt2:


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> Someone on here is desperate to be a MODERATOR, and using/picking on me/others to get the job.
> You do all make me laugh!


Someone on here is making wild assumptions actually.  I offered to be a moderator and was turned down because I have not been here long enough. That is fine by me and I understand. I won't put myself forward again but will wait to be asked and if I still want to do it then I will gladly volunteer my time freely to help. Until then I will just be an active member of the forum for as long as I enjoy being so, despite the fact that some people who are old enough to know better are deliberately inflammatory and bad mannered. Take that whichever way you like.


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

rona said:


> Wow what an ego
> How does vet school qualify any one to ridicule others about training or life style?


I haven't ridiculed anyone. Quite the opposite.
Its me that is being ganged up on by everyone.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

JessKeating said:


> Are you a llama?!  :001_tt2:


lol you know maybe she thinks am??!! Im not hairy tho? The only time i have ever spat is over the denist when you spit the pink stuff out 

edit: I didnt spit over the denist thats rude! i mean spit in his little dishy thing


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> I am paid to consult? Why would I DO IT FOR FREE lol!
> 
> I have only been here two days, I will venture out, but at my own pace.
> As I said you/and others do make me laugh!


I wonder if you will be here long enough to venture out.

Why on earth did you join a pet forum then? You havent once talked about your animals, and only came to this thread after a PM conversation with another member.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Daynna said:


> lol you know maybe she thinks am??!! Im not hairy tho? The only time i have ever spat is over the denist when you spit the pink stuff out


Hehe, glad to add humour :smilewinkgrin: 
So you are in no way looking like this on a bad day..?? :001_tt2:


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> Guys if you think shes a troll stop posting and encouraging her. Angelkiss I apologise if you aren't. Otherwise this is exactly what people keep complaining is happeneing threads turning into personal aurguments so can you stop now


You are absolutely right. I will go and stick her on Ignore right now. I am sure the moderators will deal with the problem later. :wink5:


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

I am out of here, what started off as a decent topic of conversation has now been spoilt :cursing::cursing: Shame we can't just talk about our dogs on a pet forum:cursing:

Rona & Jess; thanks for making me giggle :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

JessKeating said:


> Hehe, glad to add humour :smilewinkgrin:
> So you are in no way looking like this on a bad day..?? :001_tt2:


Oh the shame you found my facebook profile :blush2: :blush2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Bored now
Night Night all


----------



## WalterKitty (Aug 16, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> I am paid to consult? Why would I DO IT FOR FREE lol!


i fid it hard to believe youre a vet to be honest.most professioanls i know dont say they went to lawyer school or doctor school the way you said you went to vet school.they will name their degree.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I ran out of rep just ion this thread. I think i owe a few people


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> How are children supposed to know how to deal with dogs around them and for dogs to become socialised with children, if every time a child appears, the dog is put on lead?


Everytime i see a child i dont put mine on a lead as they are only off lead on fields and in woods not really paying attention to the kids, loads of room distance between them, i do think its different when dogs are walking on a pavement very lttle room walking straight ahead children coming towards them,very intimidating to a child and parent, if a child wants to come to mine and meet them then thats fine, i dont push the you should like dogs onto anyone, by forcing them into such a close proximity.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Daynna said:


> Oh the shame you found my facebook profile :blush2: :blush2:


Lol now that made me laugh! :thumbup1: :biggrin: :thumbup: :laugh: :lol:

And night night Rona xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> EMPTY CAR PARKS! (only as last resort for city people complaining they don't have a park/field near them, which of course is MUCH better).
> Isn't there glass/oil on council estates?
> Me thinks I am deffo gonna bow out this time.
> You KNOW I am right.
> ...


Did you say you are "Well Educated"??? and have been to vet school??

And you speak like this???

I think you need to go back and learn to speak properly.........


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

JessKeating said:


> Lol now that made me laugh! :thumbup1: :biggrin: :thumbup: :laugh: :lol:
> 
> And night night Rona xx


lol 

right im off aswell Oh is moaning for me to go out side and socialise with the neighbours ( i know its late its like a blummin holiday camp living here  )

xxx


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

CarolineH said:


> Shame it doesn't come across in your posting style and no I am not guessing. I actually did think from the way that you have behaved tonight that you were a child and no, I am not meaning to flame you. That was a genuine assumption caused by your own actions. I am sorry though if you are not and whatever your profession, you have let one person down, yourself. :blushing:


Sorry Caroline but I find this post to be the most condescending of allhmy:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm not bothering with the ettiquette bit, I'll leave that to others, but back to the original question.

So, I haven't walked the girls for a couple of weeks but where I go, there is a GSD we occasionally come across that has obvious aggressive tendencies, and is never allowed off lead. The owners carry around a bottle with water to squirt at him as and when they feel appropriate. 

Now, I know I've posted before about my two, they don't wear collars and leads, as I tend to train with them in fairly rough areas - not as in youths with asbos, but with some deep cover, and I don't want them to get caught up. I don't walk my dogs, they always do a bit of training, if I walked them, they'd wear collars, but I don't.

So, the times I've come across this GSD, I've got a good recall (although I'd never call it 100%  ), and have good control. So I've either called them back to be put on lead, or have sat them and waited for the GSD to pass us by. 

As far as I'm concerned the GSD owner is responsible, and out doing the best for his dog trying to get it used to different situations. His training methods are a bit 'a la' it's me or the dog type of thing, but at least he's trying! 

I hope, I'm responsible with my girls, they are either on lead or sat under control while the GSD goes by. 

The irresponsible people are the ones who don't think or care about their dog's attitude and how it approaches other dogs; sometimes, and worryingly quite frequently, a dog comes out of nowhere, and the owner has no idea of where their 'beloved' pet has got to.


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> Guys if you think shes a troll stop posting and encouraging her. Angelkiss I apologise if you aren't. Otherwise this is exactly what people keep complaining is happeneing threads turning into personal aurguments so can you stop now


I am not a troll! I have a valid point, and many people have agreed with me. Just the other half that don't agreet are picking on me for some reason?
If you notice people are directly being critical of me in LARGE numbers, got me as their TARGET. I think someone has got all their friends on this thread to bait me. But it won't work! Forums are for exchanging views and thats what I am doing.
If someone had a medical emergency with their animal, I would offer help. Would I be hounded down then, for that advice?
This forum is making me really sad, and showing the worst in human nature.
Pack of dogs comes to mind? Is that considered rude, now I am questioning everything I say and thats not fair, is it?


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Again please stop feeding the trolls and try to get this thread back to off-lead walking


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> Guys if you think shes a troll stop posting and encouraging her. Angelkiss I apologise if you aren't. Otherwise this is exactly what people keep complaining is happeneing threads turning into personal aurguments so can you stop now


I was just thinking the same if you dont like what someone is saying tell them so and ignore any other comments and keep on thread, members are going to begin to wonder why they start perfectly good threads like this when all they do is get spoilt and also some are going to be scared to even start one, just in case. JUST IGNORE!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Its quite sad people have to get personal to be honest..I might be a cow for starting arguments but i have never and never will be personal to some one! its not right..


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

WalterKitty said:


> i fid it hard to believe youre a vet to be honest.most professioanls i know dont say they went to lawyer school or doctor school the way you said you went to vet school.they will name their degree.


Bristol, Cambridge and Uni of London are all referred to as Vet School- I would assume there are others around the country too


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

JessKeating said:


> Are you a llama?!  :001_tt2:


Stay on track for goodness sake


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

Jo P said:


> Sorry Caroline but I find this post to be the most condescending of allhmy:


Thank you  I am nearly in tears here, and angry that I have let a forum do this to me


----------



## WalterKitty (Aug 16, 2009)

these threads just make me sad this forum has so much to offer and threads like this ruin it.i hadnt been here in a while and when i came back today i saw several threads that had been locked for whatever reason.it just gives a bad impression


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Jo P said:


> Sorry Caroline but I find this post to be the most condescending of allhmy:


I did not mean it to be. Sorry if you have taken it like that but there again, it just shows how post can be read differently by different people.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Stay on track for goodness sake


Sorry it just came to mind! Remember, my mind wanders. I'm young


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry if I started any problems by starting this thread, but I was genuinely curious about people's views on off lead dogs.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'm not bothering with the ettiquette bit, I'll leave that to others, but back to the original question.
> 
> So, I haven't walked the girls for a couple of weeks but where I go, there is a GSD we occasionally come across that has obvious aggressive tendencies, and is never allowed off lead. The owners carry around a bottle with water to squirt at him as and when they feel appropriate.
> 
> ...


I think we all agree with you - it's the owners who don't know/care what their dogs are up tpo or have little or no control that give the majority of dog owners a bad reputation.

Your dogs are a real credit to you - and it sounds like the GSD owener is doing his best.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> Thank you  I am nearly in tears here, and angry that I have let a forum do this to me


Dont worry about it..Just ignore it..and keep on posting your views..why should you be made to feel like that!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> I am not a troll! I have a valid point, and many people have agreed with me. Just the other half that don't agreet are picking on me for some reason?
> If you notice people are directly being critical of me in LARGE numbers, got me as their TARGET. I think someone has got all their friends on this thread to bait me. But it won't work! Forums are for exchanging views and thats what I am doing.
> If someone had a medical emergency with their animal, I would offer help. Would I be hounded down then, for that advice?
> This forum is making me really sad, and showing the worst in human nature.
> Pack of dogs comes to mind? Is that considered rude, now I am questioning everything I say and thats not fair, is it?


As I said I apologise if you are not a trolll and no it isn't fair that they attacked you ok. I'm sorry you have gotten such a bad impression of this forum but there are great members on here and this constant fighting and attacking is wrecking the forum


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Sorry if I started any problems by starting this thread, but I was genuinely curious about people's views on off lead dogs.


Don't worry, happened with a thread on Jaycee Dugard when I posted something like 'imagine if this is what is happening with Maddie' and it spiralled out from there


----------



## WalterKitty (Aug 16, 2009)

Jo P said:


> Bristol, Cambridge and Uni of London are all referred to as Vet School- I would assume there are others around the country too


ive never heard anyone refer to the veterinary medicine course at cambridge as vet school. i have heard it refered to as vetmed alright but not vet school.i still find it a bit hard to believe though.we need a smiley thats shrugging its shoulders


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

angelkiss said:


> Thank you  I am nearly in tears here, and angry that I have let a forum do this to me


Half the folks that post carp on forums are just Keyboard Cowboys - wouldnt dare say a word to your face - dont let a forum reduce to tears - shoulders back, fingers at the ready and fire away


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

WalterKitty said:


> i fid it hard to believe youre a vet to be honest.most professioanls i know dont say they went to lawyer school or doctor school the way you said you went to vet school.they will name their degree.


It actually is called vet school


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

WalterKitty said:


> ive never heard anyone refer to the veterinary medicine course at cambridge as vet school. i have heard it refered to as vetmed alright but not vet school.i still find it a bit hard to believe though.we need a smiley thats shrugging its shoulders


It's actually called Department of Veterinary Medicine, Cambridge Veterinary School

Department of Veterinary Medicine: Cambridge Veterinary School


----------



## WalterKitty (Aug 16, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> It actually is called vet school


are you american?my friend is in university and she calls it school.i always imagine her at 28yrs old taking a little sesame street luncbox to school


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I say I'm going to vetinary school but I have no idea what it is officially


----------



## WalterKitty (Aug 16, 2009)

Jo P said:


> It's actually called Department of Veterinary Medicine, Cambridge Veterinary School
> 
> Department of Veterinary Medicine: Cambridge Veterinary School


ok.not sure why you posted that but ok.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Sorry if I started any problems by starting this thread, but I was genuinely curious about people's views on off lead dogs.


You didn't start any problems - it's an interesting topic and should be able to be talked about on a forum like this.
Some great points have been made. I think everyone agrees its great for dogs to have the opportunity to run free as long as the enviroment is suitable and resonable control is maintained over the dogs.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> yep me too - if the dog is quite a distance away tehn i keep he roff, but if its gets close then i put her on, but i carry on like nothing has happened. i.e keep training and playing
> 
> also if for instance we are at the park and there is people playing football - i keep zara on her long line and we do some OB work.
> zara use to be totally obsessed with footballs - so the long line can be very helpfull


I am like you GSD,if i come across people/children with a ball as one of our dogs would go get it !!!!, i love to walk my dogs over the fields to let them have some free time ,some days i walk them on busy streets so they also continue their training,one of our dogs is a Lakeland x yob !!! so i believe his training is an everday thing,he is so hyper
Lets get this thread back to the OP topic not disputing others for the place they walk their dogs


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

WalterKitty said:


> ok.not sure why you posted that but ok.


 I posted it to illustrate what the School is called as you seemed to have a problem believing it - are you being deliberately obtuse or is it me being over sensitive


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Sorry if I started any problems by starting this thread, but I was genuinely curious about people's views on off lead dogs.


You didnt start any problems whatsoever, it was a good interesting thread one where we could share our on lead off lead views, this is what i was saying before people are going to start feeling responsible whrn arguments break out and it asnt fair, people need to learn to turn the other cheek and i do think it's bad mannered anyway to start another conversations/arguments.


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> As I said I apologise if you are not a trolll and no it isn't fair that they attacked you ok. I'm sorry you have gotten such a bad impression of this forum but there are great members on here and this constant fighting and attacking is wrecking the forum


Thank you! But I have been told by others on here that new people on here get a hard ride for some reason? I do not have a big ego either  
CarolineH was VERY condescending to me! But thank you for your kind words. In my opinion (if that means much on here) is that the others have been trolls towards me, and picked fault in everything I said?????


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

You didn't start any problems some people just need to learn to stick to the thread and not start personal arguements.
This is a good thread and educational which belongs on a dog forum


----------



## WalterKitty (Aug 16, 2009)

Jo P said:


> I posted it to illustrate what the School is called as you seemed to have a problem believing it - are you being deliberately obtuse or is it me being over sensitive


i didnt ask what it was called though.i was just saying what i have heard it being called.i never tell people which department i went to at university.i just say the name of the course as it was known to us.thats all.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

hazel pritchard said:


> I am like you GSD,if i come across people/children with a ball as one of our dogs would go get it !!!!, i love to walk my dogs over the fields to let them have some free time ,some days i walk them on busy streets so they also continue their training,one of our dogs is a Lakeland x yob !!! so i believe his training is an everday thing,he is so hyper
> Lets get this thread back to the OP topic not disputing others for the place they walk their dogs


The great thing about off lead walks is you can get loads of training in as well. Zipper and Lilly practice 'walk with me' my version of a loose heel and 'twist' and 'spin' we go all across the field with them spinning first one way then the other at my side 
Followed by some mega romping and playing. Zipper loves chasing and catching his ball, Lilly loves chasing Zipper


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> Thank you! But I have been told by others on here that new people on here get a hard ride for some reason? I do not have a big ego either
> CarolineH was VERY condescending to me! But thank you for your kind words. In my opinion (if that means much on here) is that the others have been trolls towards me, and picked fault in everything I said?????


New people do I have no idea why but some older members get attacked as well. If you get a hard time from anyone even an old popular member report them to a mod instead of arguing with them and ignore them some people just like causing trouble.


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> You didnt start any problems whatsoever, it was a good interesting thread one where we could share our on lead off lead views, this is what i was saying before people are going to start feeling responsible whrn arguments break out and it asnt fair, people need to learn to turn the other cheek and i do think it's bad mannered anyway to start another conversations/arguments.


I agree, Seven dogs started a good thread  And I said so earlier.
We may not agree (me and Seven Dogs), but thats forums for you. Makes people take each others angles/views and ponder on them. And maybe adjust our way of looking at things


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

angelkiss said:


> Thank you! But I have been told by others on here that new people on here get a hard ride for some reason? I do not have a big ego either
> CarolineH was VERY condescending to me! But thank you for your kind words. In my opinion (if that means much on here) is that the others have been trolls towards me, and picked fault in everything I said?????


I'm not new and I get a load of ol' shat at times too - water off a ducks back - I dont usually bother trying to justify my posts now - just post what I feel and move on!!! Stick around and develop a thicker skin and you'll be just grand:001_tt2:


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> I agree, Seven dogs started a good thread  And I said so earlier.
> We may not agree (me and Seven Dogs), but thats forums for you. Makes people take each others angles/views and ponder on them. And maybe adjust our way of looking at things


oh yes, I have changed my views many times by using forums.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Dear OP - so sorry for going off topic on your thread - I wont post again - please forgive me - I hate it when it happens but I cant stand to see someone being bullied


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Jo P said:


> Dear OP - so sorry for going off topic on your thread - I wont post again - please forgive me - I hate it when it happens but I cant stand to see someone being bullied


oh goodness, don't worry about it. I have felt many times to defend someone who's being hounded so it's something I would do.


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> New people do I have no idea why but some older members get attacked as well. If you get a hard time from anyone even an old popular member report them to a mod instead of arguing with them and ignore them some people just like causing trouble.


I am an adult, and feel no need to report people to the mods! 
Your right I should have ignored the trolls, rather than trying to defend myself. Good point.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

I like how suddenly I am the bad guy.  Wasn't me who called people 'not very bright' and was downright rude? Please read angelkisses previous posts a few pages back?

Oh well, sorry mods if this is off topic but this is getting way too daft now.  My apologies if I have added to it in any way, I should have left it alone and will do in future.


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

Jo P said:


> Dear OP - so sorry for going off topic on your thread - I wont post again - please forgive me - I hate it when it happens but I cant stand to see someone being bullied


Thank you??? I think? Is it me you think people are bullying?
Walterkitty just doesn't get the vet school thing, but you do, thank you!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't really care who's bullying who but if you don't agree with what someone says tell them that nicely and then ignore them if they try to start an argument.

I'm sorry if anyone sees this as me trying to moderate the thread or something I'm really not.


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

Jo P said:


> I'm not new and I get a load of ol' shat at times too - water off a ducks back - I dont usually bother trying to justify my posts now - just post what I feel and move on!!! Stick around and develop a thicker skin and you'll be just grand:001_tt2:


Good advice  But its human nature to defend oneself. I will walk away in future with my head held high. I am sorry to hear you have also had a hard time. Your dogs are gorgeous.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Nicky09 said:


> I don't really care who's bullying who but if you don't agree with what someone says tell them that nicely and then ignore them if they try to start an argument.
> 
> I'm sorry if anyone sees this as me trying to moderate the thread or something I'm really not.


You're allowed your opinion Nicky - and you usually do give good advice


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

angelkiss said:


> Good advice  But its human nature to defend oneself. I will walk away in future with my head held high. I am sorry to hear you have also had a hard time. Your dogs are gorgeous.


Thanks - I think they're pretty spesh too - you need a thick skin to own a Rott so coming on here is a breeze LOL LOL


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jo P said:


> You're allowed your opinion Nicky - and you usually do give good advice


Thank you it was just my fiancee was reading the thread and said when did you become a moderator? lol. I have to agree your dogs are gorgeous


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> You didn't start any problems some people just need to learn to stick to the thread and not start personal arguements.
> This is a good thread and educational which belongs on a dog forum


I thought so to!
Its a shame, it was spoiled


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

YouTube - Maya Offleash

Everyone's entitled to an opinion but there's no need to harass it onto others. I myself as you can see from the video do not have a problem walking a dog offleash in the middle of town. That at the end of the day is my choice and I'm happy with my choice


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Oh My and to think I had one of my Threads closed tonite for imo No Reason LOL 
Anyway back on topic. I usually take 5 or 6 of mine out all together. I would never let them off lead in a built up area eg near busy roads etc... 
I walk mine on lead until I hit the Park and then its zoomie nutty time until they are back on lead to get walked home


----------



## WalterKitty (Aug 16, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> YouTube - Maya Offleash
> 
> Everyone's entitled to an opinion but there's no need to harass it onto others. I myself as you can see from the video do not have a problem walking a dog offleash in the middle of town. That at the end of the day is my choice and I'm happy with my choice


cant you be fined or worse for that though?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

WalterKitty said:


> cant you be fined or worse for that though?


Nope, I asked about it and the dog warden said if there is it's new to her. I see dogs offlead in town quite a bit.


----------



## WalterKitty (Aug 16, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Nope, I asked about it and the dog warden said if there is it's new to her. I see dogs offlead in town quite a bit.


i saw your clip and your girl is very at ease being off lead in town but i had a quick look and it seems there are laws.im surprised the dog warden didnt know.

_DOG CONTROL ORDERS

These new laws come from the Clean Neighbourhoods and Environment Act 2005, and give Councils the power to make orders regarding dogs in their area.

They are called dog control orders (DCO's). The power to make such an order is contained in Section 55(1) of the Act, and it enables them to be made by primary or secondary authorities ie. not just district councils (primary) but also by parish councils (secondary).

Five offences may be prescribed in a DCO:-

1.failing to remove dog faeces 
2.not keeping a dog on a lead (the length can be specified) 
3.not putting and keeping, a dog on a lead when directed to do so by an authorised officer (again, the length can be specified) 
4.permitting a dog to enter land from which dogs are excluded 
5.taking more than a specified number of dogs onto land 
The penalty for an offence is a fine of up to £1,000 OR a fixed penalty may be offered as an alternative._

Doglaw


----------



## angelkiss (Aug 28, 2009)

WalterKitty said:


> cant you be fined or worse for that though?


If the persons dog who is off lead, bites/causes injury to another dog, the owner of the other dog can sue for vets fees and damages from unleashed dogs owner.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

WalterKitty said:


> i saw your clip and your girl is very at ease being off lead in town but i had a quick look and it seems there are laws.im surprised the dog warden didnt know.
> 
> _DOG CONTROL ORDERS
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I don't think we have a DCO in place for the town center, we have places like in my park if the goal posts are up, the dogs must be walk around it, unless they are on lead (very hard job trying to get your dog not to walk over a line  )

I don't think either the council here know or care, there's often dogs offleash in town. I've walked by police officers who have even stopped to comment how well behaved my dogs are and not mentioned about any DCO.

I'm quite happy without, I am able to give my dogs the full freedom but again I don't have Maya offlead allot come to the town center, sometimes if it's not overally busy/in an open area then I will, but if it's crowded and my dogs can risk tripping someone over or I loose sight of them then they are both on leads.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Individual Councils will have their own by-laws - perhaps yours doesnt have this one SH


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Forgot to say she's a gorgeous looking dog - bet she's only so close cos it was right outside Greggs though


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

another thread that i cant be bothered to read through to filter out the arguing......

My twopence worth... I dont like seeing dogs off lead in the street, around shops, busy areas, roads...i think its just taking a silly risk - no matter how confident the owner is with their dog. Plus i have had buster harrassed by at least 4 of these "well trained" off lead dogs, so my confidence in other people has been damaged.

He runs off lead in quiet areas, fields/forests etc and if i see another dog i call him to heel until I can see their owner and check its ok for them to play or w/e. If we see another dog onlead, i will put buster on lead as courtesy...i hate offlead dogs running to buster when he is on lead, as he has a history of onlead aggression, so i give others this courtesy also.

edit: i dont think dogs should be allowed offlead without recall traiining as a minimum.....thats what long lines are for!!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

angelkiss said:


> If the persons dog who is off lead, bites/causes injury to another dog, the owner of the other dog can sue for vets fees and damages from unleashed dogs owner.


Only if your dog is on lead  othwise you cant do anything. And you need to know the name and address of the other person as we found out this week


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't have a problem with dogs been off leads but we live on a busy main road and the amount of times you see people walking along with dogs not on their leads. There are gardens opposite us and people always walk on there with their dogs of lead they even walk along the pavement with their dogs loose.

I do have a problem with people who allow their dogs to be of lead and come running up to mine when mine are on their leads.


----------



## Stellabelly (Jul 11, 2009)

Stella is off lead when in fields/woods. If I see someone with a dog on lead I will put Stella on hers as I feel there must be a reason for it. If not I don't. She loves all other dogs

But we were in the wood the other day and met a bloke with a big boxer dog. Not on the lead so didn't put Stella on hers. She went towards guy and dog and he said to me if she comes near him he'll have her. I found this really quite scary as the dog was set in a strange stance, He said again he'll have her. Luckily I got her to come back to me and put her on the lead. He did not put his dog on the lead and it held this stance so we walked the otherway. Surely he should have put his dog on the lead as soon as he sees another dog if it really would attack other dogs that get near it.


----------



## IHG (Apr 20, 2009)

I have not read the entire thread and I am sure this will have been mentioned as we should ALL know the law.

Section 27 of the Road Traffic Act 1998 states that: 
"A person who causes or permits a dog to be on a designated road without the dog being held on a lead is guilty of an offence. It also states, in this section, "designated road" means a length of road specified by an order in that behalf of the local authority in whose area the length of road is situated
For further details see The Road Traffic Act 1998

The penalty for this can be that the dog is destroyed if you are repeatedly caught.
I have no problem with dogs off lead _away from the public highway_, We have an Akita and so usualy find most other dog and their owners avoid her anyway (I have no idea why) she is also never off lead in public, you can't do that with Akitas; she gets run in a mates tennis courts. ANYONE who walks there dogs off lead on the road is guilty of breaking the LAW and they deserve what they get IMO.

It is that simple folks....


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

IHG why cant Akitas be off lead in public??


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*The 1st poodles i had many moons ago went everywhere without a lead,and yes i trusted him 110%. But i might add he has been the only dog that i could do that with.*


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Personally I don't like to see dogs off the lead but in saying that, I have seen a couple of dogs walk to heel with their owners and not even look at another dog as it's gone by but there aren't many like that around.

I did see something that wound me up the other day as I was walking down the beach, a dog with a lead on but nobody holding the other end 

You can get leads that are as long as 30ft these days so why is there any need to let dogs run free off a lead when you can let them run 'free' with a lead still on. At least with a 30 ft lead, if something happens to your dog or another dog comes along you will have at least some control cos from 30ft away, it's unlikely that your dog would come back if he sniffed a bitch in season


----------



## IHG (Apr 20, 2009)

Jo P said:


> IHG why cant Akita's be off lead in public??


They are far too willful, as well trained as she is, and she is, and as much as I trust her, and I do, there is just no getting round the fact that Akita's will always have a tendency to decide that they know best. The other thing for me though is the public perception of the breed. There are a few dogs we meet whom I know and know the owner and we let the dogs play, other than that most people can't wait to get out of the way (Their loss!). But I do undestand peoples reservations no matter how unfounded.

I don't think she misses out on anything though, we go to great lengths to ensure she gets a good run, plays fetch and the rest and has plenty of time with her own circle of trusted friends including her 2 brothers next door.

The looks we got though LOL, imagine 3 big Akita's and a sizable GSD coming at you! And they are all as soft as....


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Jo P said:


> Forgot to say she's a gorgeous looking dog - bet she's only so close cos it was right outside Greggs though


Thanks but actually this was no where near gregs, we were near no food shops. If we were I think i'd have more problems, maybe not sure, I don't go down the way to gregs as it's all charity shops and dogs can't go in :001_tt2:


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

IHG said:


> They are far too willful, as well trained as she is, and she is, and as much as I trust her, and I do, there is just no getting round the fact that Akita's will always have a tendency to decide that they know best. The other thing for me though is the public perception of the breed. There are a few dogs we meet whom I know and know the owner and we let the dogs play, other than that most people can't wait to get out of the way (Their loss!). But I do undestand peoples reservations no matter how unfounded.
> 
> I don't think she misses out on anything though, we go to great lengths to ensure she gets a good run, plays fetch and the rest and has plenty of time with her own circle of trusted friends including her 2 brothers next door.
> 
> The looks we got though LOL, imagine 3 big Akita's and a sizable GSD coming at you! And they are all as soft as....


Dont need to tell me about public perceptions LOL LOL


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

My friend can walk her akita offlead but they put a lot of work into training him. She does get people virtually running in the opposite direction but she has a german shepherd, a mastiff and a pit/boxer mix. I had to laugh when people were running from me because I was walking all these big soppy oafs and they thought they were scary


----------



## emmalouise1508 (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't have a problem with dogs being off the lead as long as they aren't a nuisance and go back to their owner and as long as they're not aggressive with other dogs.

My dogs absolutely love time off the lead, it'd be a shame to restrict them!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

When I am hiking in the woods, I expect people with unleashed dogs to be aware of other hikers, and to call their dogs and restrain them as I pass.

"She won't hurt you" said in a casual tone as the dog charges at me enrages me. In the first place, having a dog charge me is already hurting me because I am stiff with fear. I could have a heart condition and the fear of a dog charging me could cause me to have a heart attack!

In the second place, since she is not coming back to you when you half halfheartedly call her, it's obvious you do not have control over your dog, so how do you know if she will hurt me or not? Dogs can form a dislike over smell even, and all it takes is once.

I freeze, and insist, politely at first, that people restrain their dogs. I do not remain polite, if they refuse.

I hike with my sister frequently, and her dog runs free, but when we see or hear people my sister calls her dog, and Nala comes, and my sister puts her on the leash until the people are past. Nala ignores other people, but my sister has a good "dog ethic" and does not want her dog to be the cause of other people's distress.

I know dogs have a need to run off leash when possible. But not unless the owner has taken the time to train said dog, and not unless the owner is willing to restrain the dog when people (or other dogs) are approaching.

One of my biggest pet peeves is untrained dogs. Translate, dogs that do not listen to their person.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

shazalhasa said:


> Personally I don't like to see dogs off the lead but in saying that, I have seen a couple of dogs walk to heel with their owners and not even look at another dog as it's gone by but there aren't many like that around.
> 
> I did see something that wound me up the other day as I was walking down the beach, a dog with a lead on but nobody holding the other end
> 
> You can get leads that are as long as 30ft these days so why is there any need to let dogs run free off a lead when you can let them run 'free' with a lead still on. At least with a 30 ft lead, if something happens to your dog or another dog comes along you will have at least some control cos from 30ft away, it's unlikely that your dog would come back if he sniffed a bitch in season


In 30ft a greyhound can get up to quite a speed you'd have no chance of holding on to one when it reached the end apart from the fact when it hit the end a greyhound could easily break its neck when suddenly finding itself stopped at a speed like that


----------



## smegs1978 (Sep 14, 2008)

We let Barney off the lead when we go to the local park, but as soon as i see the dogs or people i will put him back on the lead. 

He tends to stick quite close to me anyway.

He goes mad though when he sees another dog and pretends he is deaf.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Where we walk our dogs off lead if we see runners or cyclists coming towards us we always recall our dogs,the same for us seeing other dogs on leads,we have been thanked many times for doing this,


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

cass walks on heell off lead, so i dont have a problem with it as long as the dog is under control :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

hazel pritchard said:


> Where we walk our dogs off lead if we see runners or cyclists coming towards us we always recall our dogs,the same for us seeing other dogs on leads,we have been thanked many times for doing this,


I always thank people for recalling and leashing until I pass!


----------



## jlushh (Jun 22, 2009)

My doberman is always off the lead, she's an amazingly well behaved dog, always stays at heal unless I point and yell "gogogogo!!".

And the pup is off lead on walks, as long as there isn't a road nearby.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

out of my seven dogs i only allow one of lead (unless its a secure area) i dont have a problem with well behaved dogs off lead in suitable areas, i do have a problem tho with dogs who have poor recall.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

My dogs are always on lead near roads or in public areas, however, they are allowed off lead in the miles of fields that we have seconds away from our home. The wolfies need to stretch their legs for a little while every day but the setter needs loads of free running. We went to recall classes with them and then practised every day in the fields with them. So although I agree that only dogs with good recall should be allowed off, there is a period where the dog is still learning.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

alaun said:


> My dogs are always on lead near roads or in public areas, however, they are allowed off lead in the miles of fields that we have seconds away from our home. The wolfies need to stretch their legs for a little while every day but the setter needs loads of free running. We went to recall classes with them and then practised every day in the fields with them. *So although I agree that only dogs with good recall should be allowed off, there is a period where the dog is still learning*.


I totally agree with this - we trained Zipper on a long line, but he's not stupid he knew when he was on a line and when he wasn't, he had 100% perfect recall on the line. Took the line off and he was off  
He's now pretty good, and still getting better


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

WalterKitty said:


> ive never heard anyone refer to the veterinary medicine course at cambridge as vet school. i have heard it refered to as vetmed alright but not vet school.i still find it a bit hard to believe though.we need a smiley thats shrugging its shoulders


I worked at Cambridge vet school - that is what it is known as.


----------



## Suek (Apr 1, 2008)

I think off lead dogs are a bloody menace, especially walked along a main road wtf is that about?

sorry that was 2 swear words in one post hmy:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Suek said:


> I think off lead dogs are a bloody menace, especially walked along a main road wtf is that about?
> 
> sorry that was 2 swear words in one post hmy:


So a dog should never be allowed off lead?


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Luckily, we live 2 minutes away from the beach and the MOD allow us to use a large area of theirs adjacent to the beach for dogs. This is fully enclosed so safe from the roads so we take our 2 down there for their off-lead run/swim. Their morning walk is on-lead round the local field, but as a rule I always feel that the assumption (well mine is) that a dog kept on the lead in an area that is safe from traffic etc. is kept on because they are vicious or untrained or ill/injured. Dogs feel defensive immediately if they are on a lead and approached by off lead dogs which can cause fighting etc.

I too, believe that they don't get their proper exercise if on a lead... funnily enough I was watching a tv programme where they exercised the dogs on a treadmill only which outraged me as surely it isn't just the exercise needed but the socialisation too; the different smells and place as well as meeting dogs and people of different sizes shapes etc.

Off lead has to be the best!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Ours get an off-lead walk in the local woods every day - but I am always aware that, having five dogs, we are actually walking a pack. They are all well-behaved dogs and will come back to us when called, and they have many doggy friends who they see regularly and play with on the walks. However, if I see a dog they don't know, especially if it is off lead, I am always aware that, should another dog attack one of them, the chances are that all five of them will retaliate as a pack. Hence, when we see walkers and their dogs who we don't know, we call our dogs back and put them on leads until they have either met and made friends, or until the others have passed.

On the other hand, Quinny has myositis and is having road walks every day in order to build up muscle, and I wouldn't dream of letting him off his lead while we are doing that. I'd never forgive myself if he caught sight of something on the other side of the road, dashed across and was knocked down.


----------



## IHG (Apr 20, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> So a dog should never be allowed off lead?


Not on a designated highway no. It's THE LAW!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Suek said:


> I think off lead dogs are a bloody menace, especially walked along a main road wtf is that about?





IHG said:


> Not on a designated highway no. It's THE LAW!


They pointed out near a road. but how i interpret the post is that dogs off leads dogs are a menace, regardless of where they are. Hence why i asked for clairification.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I've not read the full thread so forgive me.

If a dog is offlead in a secure area (field etc) and has been trained in recall/is not aggressive etc then I have no problems with letting my dogs offlead with them too.

However if the situation is opposite to the one above then there is no way I would even walk past them with my dogs.

I've seen a lot of owners with dogs on the beach who let them off thinking their dog is perfect in recall etc. When their dog spots someone or another dog and runs off they call them back...nothing...they call again getting angry...still nothing...Eventually they run after the dog and when they catch it they hit it :cursing:


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I've seen a lot of owners with dogs on the beach who let them off thinking their dog is perfect in recall etc. When their dog spots someone or another dog and runs off they call them back...nothing...they call again getting angry...still nothing...Eventually they run after the dog and when they catch it they hit it :cursing:


Then they wonder why their dog won't come back! ut:


----------



## saralou1989 (Aug 31, 2009)

my view is that dogs should be alloed and run free if they are nice trained in comig back and not aggressive to other dogs..i have seen so may dogs off the lead that are nasty to other dogs and its silly and not responsiable at all i will only let my lab of in a fields not by road sides like some ppl do...


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> Then they wonder why their dog won't come back! ut:


Exactly! I wouldn't go back knowing I would get smacked if I did ut:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Every one should take responsibility for their own dogs, all dogs are different, therefore a sweeping statement cannot really cover it.
My dog is extremely gentle and mainly no trouble to anyone, however I know that he has a problem with black Labs and black dogs of a certain size in general, so the majority of the time he is quite safe and mannered to be off lead, but I am aware of the other times when it is required.
I just wish other people wouldn't think that putting a lead on during a walk was a problem.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

I always carry slip leads with me when free running my dogs. Putting them back on lead before they become a nuisance to other people is after all, only good manners. With a simple rope slip lead, it takes seconds rather than struggling through thick hair to find the right place to clip a normal lead to on a clollar.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I've seen a lot of owners with dogs on the beach who let them off thinking their dog is perfect in recall etc. When their dog spots someone or another dog and runs off they call them back...nothing...they call again getting angry...still nothing...Eventually they run after the dog and when they catch it they hit it :cursing:


Yeah, that one kills me. "Let me teach my dog that if he comes to me I will reward him with punishment."

The ignorance boggles the mind.

The other day I was at a local park and this group of people went by. couple of kids, mamas..and one young bouncy dog. One woman was carrying a rolled up blanket and the dog kept jumping at the blanket and catching it in his teeth. The woman's response was to swing around, to move the blanket away from doggie, and scream at doggie but of course the dog thought this was a wonderful Game!

She screamed and yelled at the dog, but continued to swing the blanket around. Clearly the dog is so accustomed to being screamed at that it meant nothing to him, and he was enjoying his Game!

Unfortunately, this group settled near me, and the entire afternoon was spent screaming at the dog to "get back here" (dog did not) "stop that!" "get out of that!" "get back here"!

I wondered why they bothered to yell at all since the doggie did not listen, his behavior would have been the same, or perhaps even improved, had they ignored him.

I have a neighbor who takes her dogs out like this: she opens the door and lets them out and then stands at the door screaming at them to stay in the yard. The dogs don't listen, and invariably the next thing I see/hear is this woman running down the street screaming at the dogs to "get back here right now!"

I just don't get it.....why, oh why do people not train their dogs?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> I always carry slip leads with me when free running my dogs. Putting them back on lead before they become a nuisance to other people is after all, only good manners. With a simple rope slip lead, it takes seconds rather than struggling through thick hair to find the right place to clip a normal lead to on a clollar.


A slip lead is on my 'need to buy' list. Candy has very short fur so using a normal lead is no problem but with Sky I have to root around in her fur before I find her collar (doesn't help that she's black and her collar is black :laugh 



Whitetoes said:


> Yeah, that one kills me. "Let me teach my dog that if he comes to me I will reward him with punishment."
> 
> The ignorance boggles the mind.
> 
> ...


OMG I would be so embarrassed if any of that happened to me!

Once I was out with Sky (on lead) and 2 fully grown GSDs came running out of a garden and straight up to her. It's the only time that Sky has ever been intimidated by other dogs and she almost strangled herself trying to get away from them  the owner came out and said "oh you have a GSD too, beautiful! Want to breed with my male?" ... How about getting your dogs away from mine mate! 

There is a woman in my street with king charles cavaliers, she lets them in the garden and all they do is bark bark bark. She doesn't even care but kicks off when anyone dares to complain 

My next door neighbour has 2 staffs and is amazed when I take my girls off lead onto the green beside my house. Her dogs are hardly ever walked and she wonders why the pull when they do go out ut:


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Whitetoes said:


> I just don't get it.....why, oh why do people not train their dogs?


Some folks don't seem to be able to get their heads round it and only 'try' for a few minutes then give up and blame the dog. Others just cannot be bothered in the first place.


----------



## Suek (Apr 1, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> So a dog should never be allowed off lead?


that's not what I meant , and of course a dog should have free run, but mine is on a lead as soon as I see another dog whether that dog is on a lead or off, my duty as a responsible dog owner is to look after MY dog, I have not and never will walk my dog off lead next to a main road, IMO that's just asking for trouble hmy:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Suek said:


> that's not what I meant , and of course a dog should have free run, but mine is on a lead as soon as I see another dog whether that dog is on a lead or off, my duty as a responsible dog owner is to look after MY dog, I have not and never will walk my dog off lead next to a main road, IMO that's just asking for trouble hmy:


Thanks 

I agree. Mine go on the lead whenever i see anyone or anything. I wont take risks. They are only off where i know its safe, or have been told by someone i trust that its safe.

Id never dream of allowing a dog off the lead near a road. Even a quiet country one. Dogs are unpredictable, and it only takes one slip up to cause an accident.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

We have no set dog park here. There are several areas,parks,open fields, etc u could take a dog to. There is one park that has a time where dogs can be off leash at 5 am to 7 am which is a silly time. Theres no way id get outta bed.


----------

